# New lawn opportunity



## Cajun71163 (Sep 17, 2019)

So looks like i'm building a barndominium on my kids property. I think i'm going to continue my love of grass but limit it to a max of 4000 sq feet. Have 10k now.

Share with me your dream grass. DFW Climate - quality greens mower and no worry on $$$. Irrigation will happen in design.

Grass Type and any other recommendations?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I previously had Celebration but moved and now have 419 and love both. Celebration is thick bladed and dark green and very aggressive. 419 is thinner bladed and nato as dark but make a great lawn with less maintenance. I have heard great things about Tif-turf, Latitude and Tahoma...

The older I get the less maintenance over all is a main concern for me..


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

If you enjoy the adventure, then I would suggest Paspalum or Arden 15 Bermuda from seed. Make sure the lawn is completely level and cut it low.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know I am biased but I think TifGrand is the perfect grass for reel mowing. It's dark green, grows slow and is very fine bladed.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

zoysia matrella ...unless you have a kennel or motocross traffic

Low maintenance +massive curb appeal is why I eradicated the Bermuda


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Celebration is by far the best bermuda cultivar overall, but if water is no issue, then Tifgrand.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

tahoma 31. do it.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

I have tiftuf……if I were to do it again I would go with tifgrand or celebration. Tiftuf has great drought resistance and holds color better into the winter here in Houston, but it just scalps too easily even when using PGR and cutting every third day


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

We have 4 different plots of warm season grass and still my favorite is Empire Zoysia or the newer cultivar is called El Toro Zoysia. Slow grow, easy to cut, disease resistant, and low maintenance. The other plots we have are:
Zeon Zoysia
419 Bermuda
TifTuf Bermuda

Ranking them personally.

1 El Toro - fat blade, doesn't stripe great, but super easy to mow and keep up with.
2 tiftuf - drought strong, good stripes, good color, but PGR is needed unless you want to mow every 3 days
3 419 - less drought resistant, but to me grows like kudzu… you can't hurt it. Good color, but again a faster grower than zoysia
4 zeon - BEST stripes. Best color, but dang it requires so much effort to keep up with. Feels like a sponge to walk on and too much water/ rain will cause disease. If you can religiously mow every 2 days, best looking turf but if you plan on having a life or family, man it's tough to keep up with when growing strong. Plus, it's so dense it is tough on reels to stay sharp.

Can't wait to mowing season… love we're talking about it already. Here's a few pics 3 weeks after leveling (left to right.. el toro zoysia, zeon zoysia, tiftuf Bermuda)


----------



## Cajun71163 (Sep 17, 2019)

Reelrollers said:


> We have 4 different plots of warm season grass and still my favorite is Empire Zoysia or the newer cultivar is called El Toro Zoysia. Slow grow, easy to cut, disease resistant, and low maintenance. The other plots we have are:
> Zeon Zoysia
> 419 Bermuda
> TifTuf Bermuda
> ...


I really appreciate your input. I'll keep updates. The build won't finish till Sept 2022 so it will be a spring 2023 project


----------

